# rocker arm for 95 nissan



## cjm21 (Mar 1, 2005)

i looked everywhere , searched online, every car part place i can possibly think of, does anyone know where i can order a rocker arm for my car?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

maybe you didnt find a rocker arm because our engines dont use them... what is it you are trying to do?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> maybe you didnt find a rocker arm because our engines dont use them... what is it you are trying to do?


this is veri tru, yu must specify wat yu are doin or yur problems for help.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> this is veri tru, yu must specify wat yu are doin or yur problems for help.


lol, not trying to be mean but did you know that theres a spellcheck button at the bottom the page when you click "post reply"?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

wow does it make yu feel good to try to make fun of someone cuz they dont spell the same as yu. i figured there wouldnt be no people on dis site that would try to seem better than me cuz i spell diffrent than yall.


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> wow does it make yu feel good to try to make fun of someone cuz they dont spell the same as yu. i figured there wouldnt be no people on dis site that would try to seem better than me cuz i spell diffrent than yall.


Well I think all of us in this forum learned the correct way how to spell things in school. The rules for the forums do say to spell correctly...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> wow does it make yu feel good to try to make fun of someone cuz they dont spell the same as yu. i figured there wouldnt be no people on dis site that would try to seem better than me cuz i spell diffrent than yall.


im going to disregard this because i specifically told you that i wasnt trying to be mean which also means that im NOT making fun of you. just use the spellcheck and you wont get this from anyone else ever again.


----------

